# First Time Setup



## mattg44 (Nov 10, 2003)

I just got a 30 gallon tank, and as far as gettint it setup all i need to do is put bio spira in 2 days before the fish and fill it with tap water right?.....Do i need to do anything else to the tap water when i put it in for water changes like add anytyhing to it or is it ok straight out of the faucet?

Also how are cariba as kept as a solitary fish? are they not as agressive..etc and would i be able to have a pleco in the tank with him.??

thanks


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

you need to dechlorinate the water.

and as for biospira, try it, but add feeders too and test the water each day to make sure it is good before you add costly fish.


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Bio Spira goes in with the fish. If you put it in 2 days early, the live bacteria cultures will starve before your fish get into the tank.

I did not have good luck with Bio Spira. Tried it twice in a pretty well controlled setting and both times it appeared to have no effect. I hope it was a bad batch but I now have reservations about trying it again. It's now 1 week after my last Bio Spira addition and ammonia is still out of control. Oh well, water changes are fun anyhow...


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Didn't notice your other ?

I think a solitary Cariba would be OK but not nearly as nice a black such as a Rhom. Pygo's are a lot of fun when they shoal, especially if you like watching them eat. I think their true instinctive behaviors are much more prominent when kept in groups. The blacks on the other hand are more solitary by nature.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Lahot said:


> you need to dechlorinate the water.
> 
> and as for biospira, try it, but add feeders too and test the water each day to make sure it is good before you add costly fish.










ammonia can cause some horrible burns to ur P so make sure the AMMONIA/NITRITE levels are down to 0! you should expect to see levels in nitrAtes only. this is when your tank is cycled


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

A Spilo would be a great fish for a 30 gallon...nasty little fish.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2003)

There's a few really good threads on cycling posted in the water chemistry section.

Cycling is a difficult process only because you have to wait for the tank to cycle before adding your valuble fish. Nothing is more frustrating than feeding a school of feeder guppies for a month when you really want a big predator in the aquarium.


----------



## mattg44 (Nov 10, 2003)

whats the nastiest little spilo? what kind


----------

